# World Music - Song of the Day



## Hiawatha

Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan - Tere Bin


----------



## Hiawatha

Cheb Mami - Ana Oualach


----------



## LezLee

The wonderful Ross Daly playing the Cretan lyra.


----------



## ldiat

has any one listened to a band called "DOHA"(sp)? i had a cassette tape of this band. played the type of music on this thread. supposedly used "not conventional instruments". can not find on youtube any where. unless i am speling it wrong...thanks


----------



## LezLee

ldiat said:


> has any one listened to a band called "DOHA"(sp)? i had a cassette tape of this band. played the type of music on this thread. supposedly used "not conventional instruments". can not find on youtube any where. unless i am speling it wrong...thanks


Is this the band?


----------



## Jacck

Inti-illimani -- La Partida


----------



## Hiawatha

Thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread so far and enabled it to gain traction.

Excellent selections!


----------



## Strange Magic

Some Malhun, from Morocco: Sanaa Marahati sings (and I watch and listen!)


----------



## ldiat

LezLee said:


> Is this the band?


dont think so. this band was back in the late 70's and early 80's. thank you! plus the video does not play here. will watch on you tube


----------



## JosefinaHW

An oldie but a goodie. Cesaria Evora, _Sodade_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thank you for starting this thread. I'm pulling out discs I haven't listened to in way too long.

Jose Luis Rodriguez y Los Panchos, _My 30 Greatest





_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Last one for today. Luz Casal, _UN AÑO DE AMOR





_


----------



## Duncan

A world/popular music fusion by Paul Simon with Ladysmith Black Mambazo -














This tune by Olodum -"Madagáscar Olodum" -






led to Paul Simon's "The Obvious Child" - Olodum was the rhythm section for the recording.


----------



## Duncan

LE MYSTERE DES VOIX BULGARES - Bulgarian Folk Music


----------



## Duncan

Tuvan Throat Singing -






Not quite a "catchy" tune until the 1:10 mark - oddly beautiful... almost hypnotic...


----------



## Hiawatha

Bhundu Boys - Simbinbino






Thomas Mapfumo - Shumba


----------



## Jacck

Parno Graszt - Duj kámel mán


----------



## JosefinaHW

La Lupe, _Puro Teatro





_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Luz Casal, Piensa en Mi


----------



## Hiawatha

Lo Còr de la Plana - Tant Deman





 (Live)





 (Disc)

A Filetta, Paolo Fresu, Daniele di Bonaventura - Le Lac





 (Live)





 (Disc)


----------



## Hiawatha

Victor Jara - Te Recuerdo Amanda






Violeta Parra - Gracias a la Vida


----------



## Hiawatha

Lively:

Che Sudaka - Sin Papeles






Manu Chao - Rumba de Barcelona


----------



## Jacck

An Innis Aigh - gaelic traditional song - in Gàidhlig (Scottish Gaelic) language


----------



## Hiawatha

The nun who plays Ethiopian jazz piano.

So far as I can ascertain, Emahoy Tsegue-Maryam Guebrou is currently 95.

The Homeless Wanderer - 




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emahoy_Tsegué-Maryam_Guèbrou

The younger generations are represented in this post by Samuel Yirga.

Ambassel in Box Revisited - 




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Yirga


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan

Talitha MacKenzie - "Hoireann O (Waulking Song)

Waulking songs (Scots Gaelic: Òrain Luaidh) are Scottish folk songs, traditionally sung in the Gaelic language by women while fulling (waulking) cloth. This practice involved a group of women rhythmically beating newly woven tweed against a table or similar surface to soften it.

Simple, beat-driven songs were used to accompany the work. 
A waulking session often begins with slow-paced songs, with the tempo increasing as the cloth becomes softer. As the singers work the cloth, they gradually shift it to the left so as to work it thoroughly. A tradition holds that moving the cloth anticlockwise is unlucky.






Capercaillie - "Puirt à beul/Snug in a Blanket"

The Scottish Gaelic term _port à beul_ refers to "a tune from a mouth-specifically a cheerful tune-which in the plural becomes _puirt à beul_".


----------



## Hiawatha

Ismael Lo - L Amour a Tous Les Droits






Cheikh Lo - Sou


----------



## Jacck

Erkin Koray - Cemalim




this guy is like a snake charmer - turkish psychedelic rock. I have known him for years. Check also his album. Great stuff


----------



## LezLee

I have a tape of Luis Kerschbaumer singing Happy Birthday to my friend.


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Hiawatha

Jacck said:


> Erkin Koray - Cemalim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy is like a snake charmer - turkish psychedelic rock. I have known him for years. Check also his album. Great stuff


Thank you for this one. I am aware of him but am not sure I had heard that track before and I haven't heard the full album. Many thanks too to LezLee and Mollie John for a couple of very interesting clips.


----------



## Hiawatha

One of the first women ever to release a record:

Lydia Mendoza - Mal Hombre






And the extraordinary:

Totó La Momposina - El Pescador


----------



## Hiawatha

Takashi Hirayasu and Bob Brozman - Jin Jin






Joji Hirota - Kokiriko Melody


----------



## Hiawatha

Rubén González:

Siboney






Pueblo Nuevo (with Buena Vista Social Club)


----------



## Hiawatha

Albanian Folk Music

An acquired taste, perhaps, but deeply mysterious and moving.

Once heard, never forgotten.

The Saz'iso record was produced by the legendary Joe Boyd:

Laver Bariu - Kaba me Klarinet






Saz'iso - Tana






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Boyd


----------



## Duncan

Lovely transcendent vocals by Robyn Stapleton singing Scottish poet Robert Burns' "Ae fond kiss"...


----------



## Duncan

I'm not certain just how tight or loose the concept of "world music" is being defined but this tune is insanely catchy...


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Hiawatha

Three excellent, relevant, clips for which many thanks. Actually, I didn't know of Robyn Stapleton as a solo artist. What a great voice, especially for that Burns' song. What with the Capercaillie earlier, (Karen Matheson's is another great voice) I am sensing that there might well be some Scottishness in you (?!). 

As for what qualifies as world music, I am not going to provide any rigid sort of definition as that would be too narrowing for other people in deciding on contributions. It was essentially a marketing concept when a board sat down in the early 1980s to decide how to promote music from around the world so that it would broaden and sell. Peter Gabriel was, of course, heavily involved following on from the beginnings of the Womad festival. Some argue against the term these days on the grounds it could sound too much like an extension of Empire. But I tend to defend it. There has to be some term if it is not to fade away. 

As a very general steer:

WM goes off in many directions so one person would be looking essentially at roots music and another at modern global beats. At the end of the day, there is a certain feeling around what and whether to include. The field recordings of Alan Lomex would be there. Aspects of the blues. So too rather obscure 1960s psychedelia from all corners of the globe. Roots reggae. Latin. Afrobeat. Certainly historical figures like Trenet are suited to it but perhaps Sacha Distel wouldn't be as he was a pop singer. You could also get away with Sigur Ros and other indie-ish bands with some distinctive qualities though probably not Abba.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> Three excellent, relevant, clips for which many thanks. Actually, I didn't know of Robyn Stapleton as a solo artist. What a great voice, especially for that Burns' song. What with the Capercaillie earlier, (Karen Matheson's is another great voice) I am sensing that there might well be some Scottishness in you (?!).
> 
> As for what qualifies as world music, I am not going to provide any rigid sort of definition as that would be too narrowing for other people in deciding on contributions. It was essentially a marketing concept when a board sat down in the early 1980s to decide how to promote music from around the world so that it would broaden and sell. Peter Gabriel was, of course, heavily involved following on from the beginnings of the Womad festival. Some argue against the term these days on the grounds it could sound too much like an extension of Empire. But I tend to defend it. There has to be some term if it is not to fade away.
> 
> As a very general steer:
> 
> WM goes off in many directions so one person would be looking essentially at roots music and another at modern global beats. At the end of the day, there is a certain feeling around what and whether to include. The field recordings of Alan Lomex would be there. Aspects of the blues. So too rather obscure 1960s psychedelia from all corners of the globe. Roots reggae. Latin. Afrobeat. Certainly historical figures like Trenet are suited to it but perhaps Sacha Distel wouldn't be as he was a pop singer. You could also get away with Sigur Ros and other indie-ish bands with some distinctive qualities though probably not Abba.
> 
> Hope this is helpful!


Excellent post - my compliments! - :tiphat: - and thanks for the clarification as to the criteria as it provides a greater sense of directions which should or should not be taken... Once again, great thread idea - one of the best I've seen. Wish I would have thought of this one!

Paternal grandparents were from Scotland - maternal were Québécois who could trace their lineage to before the Battle of the Plains of Abraham and yes they and the other good people of _la belle province_ held (and do still hold) a grudge about the outcome almost 300 years later - :lol:


----------



## Jacck

Natural Spirit - Kolybelnaja


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Strange Magic

I think I've linked to this group in another thread, but I like this song. Light in Babylon is comprised of an Israeli of Iranian descent (fierce, dark-eyed vocalist-drummer), a Turk (dulcimer-like instrument) and a Frenchman (guitar), as I recall, so suitably mixed to be authentic "World Music" practitioners:


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Hiawatha

Taraf De Haidouks - Turceasca






Fanfare Ciocârlia - Born To Be Wild


----------



## Duncan

_"Saor / Free / News from Nowhere"_ · *Afro Celt Sound System*


----------



## Duncan

_"Release"_ - *Afro Celt Sound System featuring Sinéad O'Connor*


----------



## Jacck

Cimbálová muzika Moravia - Číže sú to koně ve dvore




my brother plays in a band like this


----------



## Duncan

So... "roots" music is cool, eh? - Alright then! -


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Hiawatha

Great clips, all, for which many thanks.

I love Asimbonanga.

The Moravian music was interesting too.

Salif Keita and Cesária Évora - Yamore






Sipho Gumede - Hammersdale


----------



## Jacck

Dance of the Yao People


----------



## Duncan

Here's the backstory behind the genesis of this tune - https://www.talkclassical.com/60860-something-change.html#post1619091


----------



## Jacck

Tibetan Chant sung by Dechen


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> Here's the backstory behind the genesis of this tune - https://www.talkclassical.com/60860-something-change.html#post1619091


Many thanks for this post and the original one on the other thread.


----------



## Hiawatha

Astrud Gilberto & Stan Getz - The Girl From Ipanema






Bebel Gilberto - Cada Beijo (Thievery Corporation Mix)


----------



## Hiawatha

The next few clips have an accent on traditional instruments:

Liu Fang - The Ambush:


----------



## Hiawatha

Stella Chiweshe - Rwavasekuru:


----------



## Hiawatha

Patrick Bouffard and Gilles Chabenat - Vouvray:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ballake Sissoko and Vincent Segal - Niandou:


----------



## Duncan

Uilleann pipes...


----------



## Hiawatha

Xavier Rudd - Lioness Eye:


----------



## Hiawatha

Anoushka Shankar - Pancham Se Gara:


----------



## Hiawatha

Fuyuki Enokido - Sakura, Sakura:


----------



## Duncan

Traditional Québécois music with a pronounced Celtic/Brittany influence...


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Hiawatha

Some fairly commercial recordings for the Easter break:

Alan Stivell with Youssou N'Dour - A United Earth 1:


----------



## Hiawatha

Sergio Mendes and Brasil 66 - Mas Que Nada:


----------



## Hiawatha

Boris Grebenshikov - Radio Silence:






A key Glasnost moment : the moment Russia went openly rock and on to US TV with, understandably, a slightly nervy performance. Here is the studio version:


----------



## Hiawatha

Cornelius - Drop:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornelius_(musician)


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Hiawatha

Genticorum - D'Espagne en Italie:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genticorum


----------



## Hiawatha

Adjagas - Mun ja Mun:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adjágas


----------



## Hiawatha

Amália Rodrigues - Fado Português:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amália_Rodrigues


----------



## Hiawatha

Paco de Lucia and Camaron de la Isla - Como el Agua:


----------



## Strange Magic

Real traditional cante flamenco: Fosforito sings a classic Soleá, accompanied by Juan Carmona "Habichuela"....


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Bwv 1080

Does white guys from the UK playing new wave reggae constitute 'World Music'?

Sierra Leone / Greece


----------



## Bwv 1080

DRC


----------



## Bwv 1080

One more hip hop track from the DRC


----------



## Hiawatha

Guru and MC Solaar - Le Bien, Le Mal:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MC_Solaar


----------



## Hiawatha

Fat Freddy's Drop - Roady:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_Freddy's_Drop


----------



## Hiawatha

Teddy Afro - 400 Fikir:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teddy_Afro


----------



## Hiawatha

Ariya Astrobeat Arkestra - African Kings:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ariya_Astrobeat_Arkestra


----------



## Duncan

Bwv 1080 said:


> Does white guys from the UK playing new wave reggae constitute 'World Music'?


Yep... as per the OP's request for clarification as to the definition of "world music" - "white (like that really matters, eh?) guys (like that really matters, eh?) from the UK (like that really matters, eh?) playing new wave (like that really matters, eh?) reggae (which oddly enough actually does matter) constitutes "world music"... So does Enya... so consider yourself forewarned because she's next...


----------



## Duncan

Here are two "world music" tunes sung in Latin -


----------



## Duncan

It takes an awful lot of brass to declare yourself the "Queen of Yodeling" but with but one listen you will understand that if anyone deserves the title it's Melanie Oesch - this is what "talent" looks like - this is the difference between "art" and "craft" -


----------



## Bwv 1080

Mollie John said:


> Yep... as per the OP's request for clarification as to the definition of "world music" - "white (like that really matters, eh?) guys (like that really matters, eh?) from the UK (like that really matters, eh?) playing new wave (like that really matters, eh?) reggae (which oddly enough actually does matter) constitutes "world music"... So does Enya... so consider yourself forewarned because she's next...


OK, if picking songs from VH1's current rotation seems adventurous to you, go right ahead


----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> Three excellent, relevant, clips for which many thanks. Actually, I didn't know of Robyn Stapleton as a solo artist. What a great voice, especially for that Burns' song. What with the Capercaillie earlier, (Karen Matheson's is another great voice) I am sensing that there might well be some Scottishness in you (?!).
> 
> *As for what qualifies as world music, I am not going to provide any rigid sort of definition as that would be too narrowing for other people in deciding on contributions. *It was essentially a *marketing concept* when a board sat down in the early 1980s to decide how to promote *music from around the world* so that it would broaden and sell. Peter Gabriel was, of course, heavily involved following on from the beginnings of the Womad festival. Some argue against the term these days on the grounds it could sound too much like an extension of Empire. But I tend to defend it. There has to be some term if it is not to fade away.
> 
> As a very general steer:
> 
> WM goes off in many directions so one person would be looking essentially at roots music and another at modern global beats. At the end of the day, there is a certain feeling around what and whether to include. The field recordings of Alan Lomex would be there. Aspects of the blues. So too rather obscure 1960s psychedelia from all corners of the globe. Roots reggae. Latin. Afrobeat. Certainly historical figures like Trenet are suited to it but perhaps Sacha Distel wouldn't be as he was a pop singer. You could also get away with Sigur Ros and other indie-ish bands with some distinctive qualities though probably not Abba.
> 
> Hope this is helpful!





Bwv 1080 said:


> OK, if picking songs from VH1's current rotation seems adventurous to you, go right ahead


If you were Hiawatha (the OP) then you get to call the shots under the "My thread - my rules" clause but you're not Hiawatha (the OP) and so you don't.

He's more than capable of speaking up on his own behalf and doesn't need you to moderate his thread on his behalf... besides the only reason your selections appear to be so "adventurous" is that they're being compared to my mundane choices and so you should be thanking me rather than criticizing my contributions.

I've focused my selections on accessibility for neophytes who may be interested in the subject but may be intimidated by the overwhelming diversity of choices. They may find themselves being reassured by the presence of UB40 and Enya and thus be more willing to delve deeper into the thread.

Bottom line - this is entirely Hiawatha's call - if he wants me to sharpen the focus he'll tell me and I'll comply - if he doesn't then I'll continue doing what I have been.


----------



## Hiawatha

I have set out some guidelines which I hope are helpful to participation. I'm not especially inclined to apply rules. Obviously it would be different if twenty separate contributors suddenly posted, say, symphonies on the thread so as to fundamentally alter it. This, though, seems extremely unlikely.


----------



## Hiawatha

My next few selections, which will not be to everyone's taste, could be described as "by remarkable women":

Chavela Vargas- En El Ultimo Trago:

Crossing gender divisions in a society that wasn't prepared for it.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chavela_Vargas


----------



## Hiawatha

Kandia Kouyaté - Sadjougoulé:

As uncompromising and forceful in her way as Nina Simone was at her creative peak.

This comeback was achieved after a stroke:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kandia_Kouyaté


----------



## Hiawatha

Lhasa de Sela - De Cara a la Pared:

Ethereally modern yet rootsy. Able to transcend genres and was destined to be a huge star.

Died tragically young.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lhasa_de_Sela


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Bwv 1080

That is a great album


----------



## Duncan

Bwv 1080 said:


> That is a great album


Thanks! - It's Number 3 on the VH1 Current Rotation List - :lol:

Best wishes!

MJ


----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## Duncan

*Lomepal - Freestyle France Belgique

avec Roméo Elvis, Caballero & JeanJass, Slimka, Isha & Moka Boka*


----------



## Duncan

*Pepe Kalle, Kichar Kilesa & Soukous Stars "L'Argent Ne Fait Pas Le Bonheur"*


----------



## Duncan

*Favela Vive 3 - ADL, Choice, Djonga, Menor do Chapa & Negra Li *


----------



## Hiawatha

Les Loups Noirs d'Haiti - Jet Biguine:


----------



## Hiawatha

Vis à Vis - Obi Agye Me Dofo:


----------



## Hiawatha

Osibisa - Sunshine Day:


----------



## Hiawatha

Joe Bataan - Subway Joe:


----------



## Strange Magic

A fine thread, with many excellent contributions by both Hiawatha and Mollie John. I can't like everything (who can?) but much good stuff!


----------



## starthrower

My concert of the year, so far.


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Hiawatha

Strange Magic said:


> A fine thread, with many excellent contributions by both Hiawatha and Mollie John. I can't like everything (who can?) but much good stuff!


Thank you for the good comments.


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


>


Marvellous stuff for which thank you.


----------



## Hiawatha

Yasmin Levy - Una Noche Mas:


----------



## Hiawatha

Victor Démé - Chérie:


----------



## Hiawatha

Geoffrey Gurrumul Yunupingu - Wiyathul:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mamer - Blackbird:


----------



## Hiawatha

Bella Bellow : Zelie:


----------



## Hiawatha

Miriam Makeba - Pata Pata:


----------



## Hiawatha

Angelique Kidjo - Agolo:


----------



## Hiawatha

Fatoumata Diawara - Nterini:


----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> Angelique Kidjo - Agolo:


Insanely catchy tune, eh?


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> Insanely catchy tune, eh?


Oh yes - it leaps out from the "page" doesn't it.


----------



## Hiawatha

Axel Krygier - Pesebre:


----------



## Hiawatha

Camille - Ta Douleur:


----------



## Hiawatha

Neu! - Isi:


----------



## Hiawatha

Roberto Fonseca - Afro Mambo:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


>


A few days late but I just love everything about the Gaudi take on Nusrat and that is no exception.

It sits in the middle of a very interesting selection of clips from you.


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


>


I like this a lot.


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


>


And this one which is excellent.


----------



## Strange Magic

*Oumou Sangaré*

I think it was Casebearer (I miss him!) who introduced me to Oumou Sangaré:










Casebearer would love this thread!


----------



## Hiawatha

Strange Magic said:


> I think it was Casebearer (I miss him!) who introduced me to Oumou Sangaré:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casebearer would love this thread!


Thank you very much for these comments - I hope from what you say that Casebearer returns - and for the fine links from a very good singer who in recent years has become a significant figure in world music.


----------



## Hiawatha

The Sweet Talks - Akampanye:


----------



## Hiawatha

Super Rail Band - Dounia:


----------



## Hiawatha

Afrocubism - Jarabi:


----------



## Hiawatha

Esseh Luckee - Ife:


----------



## Hiawatha

Gilberto Gil - A Paz:


----------



## Hiawatha

Susana Baca - Heces:


----------



## Hiawatha

Celia Cruz featuring Tito Puente - Desencanto:


----------



## Hiawatha

Machito - Tanga:


----------



## Strange Magic

Well, if we're doing the great Machito, Celia Cruz, et al, let's *Mambo!* 

A Time and a Place: Mambo!


----------



## Hiawatha

Strange Magic said:


> Well, if we're doing the great Machito, Celia Cruz, et al, let's *Mambo!*
> 
> A Time and a Place: Mambo!


I really like that thread - thank you for it - and perhaps in time we can build on it.

I am a detailed, very wide, generalist though rather than someone of greater depth.


----------



## Hiawatha

I hinted very much earlier that this sort of thing might on occasion be included:

The Abyssinians - This Land is For Everyone:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Skatalites - Guns of Navarone:


----------



## Hiawatha

Augustus Pablo - King Tubby Meets Rockers Uptown:


----------



## Hiawatha

Can some British music be world music?

Yes, I think so.

We were halfway there with Osibisa.

Here the multi-talented, world music man Dennis Bovell in a reggae band that I loved and still love:

Matumbi - Empire Road:


----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> *Can some British music be world music*?
> 
> *Yes, I think so.*
> 
> *We were halfway there with Osibisa - we might as well go all the way.
> *
> 
> *Here's the multi-talented world music Eurovision 1981 Winner from Great Britain
> 
> that I loved and still love - *
> 
> *Bucks Fizz - "Making Your Mind Up" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the multi-talented world music Eurovision 1997 Winner from Great Britain
> 
> that I loved and still love -
> 
> Katrina and the Waves - "Love Shine A Light"*


Superb selections! - :tiphat:

So Eurovision winners are considered "world music" and are now thus eligible for inclusion?

Excellent! - I'll start posting them as quickly as I possibly can!

They start in 1956 and it will take me a while to post the remaining 60 plus videos so be patient, eh? Thanks!


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> Superb selections! - :tiphat:
> 
> So Eurovision winners are considered "world music" and are now thus eligible for inclusion?
> 
> Excellent! - I'll start posting them as quickly as I possibly can!
> 
> They start in 1956 and it will take me a while to post the remaining 60 plus videos so be patient, eh? Thanks!


Coughs loudly. Is Canada in Europe? There are no more than 10 good ones and I would include Lys Assia from 1956 in that - so now you have a mere 59 (unless you were thinking of something terribly obscure).



Lys Assia - Refrain:


----------



## Hiawatha

And by "10 good ones" I mean entrants rather than winners. 

Any inclusion of "Sing Little Birdie" from 1959 and I might have a mild tantrum.


----------



## Hiawatha

A few rabble rousers, the third not in view but instead accompanying tractors.

First:

Les Négresses Vertes - Zobi La Mouche:






Lead singer Heino sadly died young but nearly 30 years on they are touring again.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Négresses_Vertes


----------



## Hiawatha

Gogol Bordello - Start Wearing Purple:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Saw Doctors - Hay Wrap:


----------



## Hiawatha

Eurovision briefly  :

Poogy - Natati la Khaiai :






(Poogy were mainly known as Kaveret and away from Eurovision were a breakthrough rock act in Israel)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaveret


----------



## Hiawatha

Frida Boccara - Un Jour, Un Enfant:






Classic torch song - and surely very close to a piece of classical music but which?


----------



## Hiawatha

My favourite ever Eurovision song tragically came 2nd in 1991 behind what was frankly rubbish. Funny how so many of the best have been French-ish. Anyhow, it was by a singer who became briefly a World Music artist as well as enjoying a film career. I saw her live at Womad many years after this performance in which she was suffering slightly from nerves but still left a very memorable impression with her strikingly attractive appearance and voice. I will try to add the recorded version if I can find it. The song, incidentally, was written by someone who was unequivocally "world music" - Wasis Diop from Senegal.

Amina Annabi - Le Dernier qui a Parlé:


----------



## Hiawatha

Yes - here's the studio version.

No nerves here.

To be honest, I still think she - and it - are far more world music than they are Eurovision.

And the gamble almost paid off:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ten Pack:

All manner of things here.

And as the Carpenters used to say, "We've Only Just Begun". 

Pandit Bhimsen Gururaj Joshi - Bhajan:


----------



## Hiawatha

Tinariwen - Matadjem Yinmixan:


----------



## Hiawatha

Staff Benda Bilili - Polio:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mahlathini & The Mahotella Queens - Nina Majuba:


----------



## Hiawatha

Diblo Dibala - Matchatcha Laisser Passer:


----------



## Hiawatha

Rachid Taha - Rock El Casbah:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Marigolds - Old Sailors Never Die

(from The Alan Lomax Archives):


----------



## Hiawatha

Jah Wobble Chinese Dub - Horse Mountain Song:


----------



## Hiawatha

Dengue Fever - Shave Your Beard:


----------



## Hiawatha

Sharon Shannon, Mundy and Galway City - Galway Girl:


----------



## Rogerx

Melina Mercouri ; O metikos


----------



## Hiawatha

Ten Pack 2:

Canzoniere Grecanico Salentino - Nu Te Fermare:


----------



## Hiawatha

Orishas - Naci Orishas:


----------



## Hiawatha

Justin Vali- Mandraka:


----------



## Hiawatha

Rodrigo y Gabriela - Mettavolution:


----------



## Hiawatha

Leo Ferre - Avec Le Temps:


----------



## Hiawatha

Calypso Rose - Calypso Blues:


----------



## Hiawatha

Justin Adams and Juldeh Camara - Kele Kele:


----------



## Hiawatha

Telek - Wali:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mercedes Sosa - Todo Cambia:


----------



## Hiawatha

Sigur Rós - Hoppípolla:


----------



## Duncan

Reasons why this video should legitimately be considered "World Music" rather than "just a pop tune that I really like" -

Singer Amy MacDonald is from Scotland... They play Celtic music in Scotland... ("technically" this isn't "Celtic music" but let's overlook that for the sake of argument, shall we? - Thanks!...)

0:14 - Opening shot - George Square in Glasgow... Glasgow is in Scotland... They play Celtic music in Scotland... (again "technically" this isn't "Celtic music" but again let's overlook that for the sake of argument, shall we? - Thanks!...)

0:43 - Sikh wearing turban... Many "World Music" videos within this thread seem to have gentlemen wearing turbans thus I'm invoking the "Any video with a gentleman wearing a turban is "world music"" clause...

0:58 - First appearance of a non-singing "Ginger" - gingers (more "orange" than "red" heads) are quite common as audience members in Celtic music playing countries...

1:15 - Appearance of a second "Ginger" although this one sings... and dances...

1:25 - Appearance of a third "Ginger" sitting on bench holding cell phone...

1:38 - Third "Ginger" starts singing into cell phone as if it were a microphone... which is quite common amongst audience members in Celtic music playing countries...

2:00 - a fourth "Ginger" rises up and starts singing... "Gingers" (more "orange" than "red" heads) apparently are even more common in Celtic music playing countries than I thought...

2:49 - a fifth "Ginger" (wearing a red coat of all things! - oddly enough "Gingers" should never wear "red" as it clashes with their natural colouring and looks just absolutely dreadful...)

3:05 - Bagpipes! - Thank God! - something actually "Celtic" finally makes an appearance! thus solidifying the status of this tune as "Celtic Music" rather than "just a pop tune that I really like"...

3:10 - appearance of like the 9th or 10th or 11th "Ginger"... at this point even I lost track and I've been paying attention...

3:25 - Bagpipes make a second appearance by two entirely different pipers thus making a grand total of three pipers... One bagpiper was enough for the tune to qualify but three makes it incontrovertibly a "Celtic" thus "World Music" song...

3:55 - The appearance of Rod Stewart who likes to wear tartan and pretend that he's Scottish even though he was born in London and his mother is actually English...









4:27 - appearance of yet another "Ginger" - except one apparently without even a trace of rhythm or coordination... No offense, Scotland, but I have yet to see anyone from your country who can actually dance... Not like here in Canada where everyone - yes, everyone - even me - can dance like this -






This is probably the point where I completely wear out his patience and suddenly my name disappears from Hiawatha's "Friends" list :lol: but if nothing else I did indeed prove that this is in fact a "Celtic - World Music" song and not "just some pop tune that I really like..."


----------



## Hiawatha

My patience rarely runs out when it comes to music.

*Background on Some of the Artists - 1*

I feel perhaps that I should try to provide some comment on at least parts of my recent frenzy. I will do this in a couple of posts. First, I believe that both Calypso Rose who is a calypsonian from Tobago with 800 songs under her belt and now 79 and Canzoniere Grecanico Salentino, old but who are very much flavour of the month in the UK's FRoots (Folk Roots) magazine (although to my mind an acquired taste), are both performing at this year's Womad in Wiltshire, UK. I have been to the festival more than half a dozen times but will probably not be able to make it this year. Various details of the above are here:

https://womad.co.uk/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FRoots

http://www.calypso-rose.com/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canzoniere_Grecanico_Salentino

I doubt Rodrigo y Gabriela need much explanation as they are very much in the commercial sphere and well known for their "flamenco rock" cover version of "Stairway to Heaven". I did see Orishas, the Cuban hip hop band that appeared to come and go, about ten years ago in a live setting. They stood out to me as something beyond the international way of rappers etc who just copy US artists and were a lot of fun. Sigur Ros, indie, Icelandic and arguably not really WM at all, will forever be associated with BBC's Planet Earth for which Hoppipola was used so memorably as the trailer. This is not it but it is an illustration:


----------



## Hiawatha

*Background on Some of the Artists - 2*

I was working for a fortnight in Geneva in the early/mid 1990s. Whatever the French equivalent of MTV is was on in my room in the background and MC Solaar was seemingly on rotation, not that this was a bad thing. I switched channels to French TV who seemed to feature a guy I didn't know for about three solid hours. It turned out that it was a tribute as he had just died. I was immediately captivated. The way he conveyed a song and the expression on his face moved me immensely, not that I knew of his background. That was, of course, the controversial but brilliant Monégasque poet, composer and anarchist Leo Ferre.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Léo_Ferré

Pandit Bhimsen Gururaj Joshi and Mercedes Sosa are legendary in their own rights. There is plenty of information about them on the internet, including on Wiki. Telek, named after George Telek, are likely to be the only band I will ever post from Papua New Guinea. Tinariwen largely kicked off the slightly revivalist desert blues phenomenon in the 2000s with significant commercial sales. There are several similar outfits including Toumast and Etran Finatawa. Rachid Taha, an Algerian who combined rock with rai, sadly died last September and while he was sonically adventurous is best known for his clever cover of the Clash's "Rock the Casbah". That turns it on its head and locates it away from the UK to its real geographical reference. I'll try to provide a bit more on the other artists later if that would be welcomed.


----------



## Hiawatha

*A Steer on the Thread*

MJ, what I would say in the meantime other than thanking you for your latest post - this also applies to other people and goes back to an earlier exchange - is not to worry about offending me for what is being posted. I would much rather that we kept it light without any authoritarianism and people do post, feeling free within reason to choose. "Celtic" is definitely world music almost by self definition. The annual Celtic Connections indoor festival in Scotland includes many world music artists, not least because of a Canadian crossover - and I would argue that some English folk music (that is, perhaps the most roots based and traditional) is too. WM is more about feeling than any strong definition. That means what feels right to you.

https://www.celticconnections.com/Pages/default.aspx

Incidentally, we could go a bit further with care on Eurovision if you wish. Preferably there would be an obvious element of ethnicity etc in the selections or at least something unequivocally of the nation featured. For example, France and torch songs. In the year after Amina, France tried creole with Kali.

Kali - Monté La Riviè:






I liked the humour in your post.

And i hope this post is helpful!


----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> *Background on Some of the Artists - 2*
> 
> Telek, named after George Telek, are likely to be* the only band* I will ever post from Papua New Guinea.


 What?!…

*The Music of Papua New Guinea - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Music of Papua New Guinea -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Music of Papua New Guinea -*


----------



## Duncan

*The Music of Papua New Guinea - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Music of Papua New Guinea - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Music of Papua New Guinea - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Music of Papua New Guinea - *











Oh my God! - I just inadvertently became the forum's resident authority on the music of Papua New Guinea! - 

That's quite enough of that thank you very much - back to my own threads!


----------



## Hiawatha

Well, those give the readers and listeners something to get their teeth into. 

I will absorb and comment shortly.


----------



## Hiawatha

Ten Pack 3

Huun Huur Tu - Orphan's Lament:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ilham Al-Madfai - Baghdad:


----------



## Hiawatha

Rokia Traore - Zen:


----------



## Hiawatha

17 Hippies - Wann War Das?:


----------



## Hiawatha

Dub Colossus - Tizita Dub:


----------



## Hiawatha

Archie Roach -Beautiful Child:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mory Kante - Yeke Yeke:


----------



## Hiawatha

Thiago Tomé - Aquarela do Brasil:


----------



## Hiawatha

Kyu Sakamoto - Sukiyaki (Ue o Muite Arukou):


----------



## Hiawatha

Catrin Finch and Seckou Keita - Bach to Baïsso:


----------



## Duncan

Kate McGarrigle and Anna McGarrigle were a duo of Canadian singer-songwriters from Quebec, who performed until Kate McGarrigle's death on January 18, 2010.






First Aid Kit is a Swedish folk duo that consists of the sisters Klara (vocals/guitar) and Johanna Söderberg (vocals/keyboards/Autoharp/bass guitar).


----------



## Duncan

Mägo de Oz (Spanish for Wizard of Oz) are a Spanish folk metal band from Begoña, Madrid.

The band became well known for the strong Celtic feel to their music strengthened through their consistent usage of a violinist and flautist.


----------



## Duncan

Mr. Irish Ba$tard is an Irish folk punk band from Münster, Germany.


----------



## Duncan

Greenland Whalefishers is a Norwegian folk punk band established in 1994, playing music influenced by Celtic traditional music combined with British punk. The musical style of this type of music is also referred to as celtic punk and paddy rock.


----------



## Duncan

Nolwenn Le Magueresse (born 28 September 1982 in Saint-Renan, Brittany, France), known by her stage name Nolwenn Leroy, is a French singer-songwriter, musician and voice actress.


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan

"Return to Innocence" is a song by Romanian-German musical group Enigma.

The song's melodic and talking vocals in English are provided by Angel X (Andreas Harde), and a short talking vocal by Sandra ("That's not the beginning of the end, that's the return to yourself, the return to innocence"), while an Amis people chant is repeated, which opens the song.

Difang and Igay Duana, from the Amis, were in a cultural exchange program in Paris in 1988 when their performance of the song was recorded by the Maison des Cultures du Monde and later distributed on CD. The producer of Enigma, Michael Cretu, later obtained the CD and proceeded to sample it.

In addition, the drum beat of the song was sampled from the Led Zeppelin song "When the Levee Breaks", played by John Bonham.


----------



## Hiawatha

*Background on Some of the Artists - 3*

In support of the theory that world music doesn't have to reside outside the UK and the US, *Dengue Fever* is an American band from Los Angeles who combine Cambodian rock and pop music of the 1960s and 70s with psychedelic rock and other world music styles. Its members support Cambodian and wildlife charities. *Jah Wobble* is an English bass guitarist, singer, poet and composer. He became known to a wider audience as the original bass player in Public Image Ltd and is a long term friend of John Lydon (Johnny Rotten). His less than predictable and wide ranging explorations into world music predated much of the genre's popularity. *Justin Adams* is an English guitarist and composer who works in blues and African styles. He has not only collaborated extensively with Gambian griot and blues musician *Juldeh Camara* but both he and Camara have worked closely with Robert Plant including in songwriting.

Elsewhere, *Staff Benda Bilili* is a group of street musicians in the Democratic Republic of the Congo. The core of the band consists of four senior singers/guitarists, who are paraplegic (they had poliomyelitis when they were young) and move around in spectacularly customized tricycles. They are backed by a younger rhythm section consisting of abandoned street children who were taken under the protection of the older members of the band. The soloist plays in guitar-like style on an electrified one-stringed lute he designed and built himself out of a tin can. The group's name translates roughly from Lingala as "look beyond appearances". *Diblo Dibala*, often known simply as Diblo, is a Congolese soukous musician, known as "Machine Gun" for his speed and skill on the guitar. *Justin Vali* ranks among the greatest living players of traditional Malagasy music on the valiha, a bamboo tube zither which is the national instrument of Madagascar. He also performs on the marovany box zither of central and southern Madagascar.

*Mahlathini and the Mahotella Queens* were a South African mbaqanga supergroup with origins as far back as 1964 but they didn't fid international success until the period 1987-97, most notably at the 70th-birthday tribute to Nelson Mandela at London's Wembley Arena in 1988. However, five years earlier in the UK, punk impresario Malcolm McLaren produced his influential album Duck Rock, a project that mixed unrelated genres together, including the uncredited music of Mahlathini and the Mahotella Queens. Criticised over the years by some as exploitative, some say it was the first commercial album that brought what is known as world music to a bigger audience outside of South Africa and other countries. "Old Sailors Never Die" by *the Marigolds* is a quadrille recorded "in the field" by ethnomusicologist *Alan Lomax* in Gingerland, Nevis in 1962. We shall hear more of Lomax and his extensive recordings later.


----------



## Hiawatha

*Background on Some of the Artists - 4*

The best known version of "Galway Girl" is the one recorded by its writer Steve Earle with Irish musician *Sharon Shannon* who is best known for her work with the accordion and for her fiddle technique. But n many ways, Shannon went on to make it her own with a further popular rendition with her compatriot Mundy.The clip I posted may not have been the biggest ever street party but it was an extraordinary event in the city of Galway. *Rokia Traore *is a Malian singer who became internationally acclaimed in the late 1990s. Arguably her considerable success paved the way for a similar success among other female Malian singers, especially Oumou Sangare. The collaboration between *Catrin Finch* and *Seckou Keita* features a Welsh harpist who was the Official Harpist to the Prince of Wales from 2000 to 2004 and a Senagalese kora player of Malian and griot descent who was once a member of the group Baka Beyond.

*Kyu Sakamoto* was a Japanese singer and actor who sold 13 million copies of his record "Sukiyaki" in 1963. It reached number one in the US Billboard Hot 100 in June of that year, making Sakamoto the first Asian recording artist to have a number one song on the chart. It was also successful in the UK following a popular instrumental version of the song recorded by Kenny Ball and His Jazzmen. *Huun-Huur-Tu* are from Tuva. They specialise in throat singing in which the singers sing both the note or "drone" and the drone's overtone, producing two or three notes simultaneously. The overtone may sound like a flute, whistle or bird but it is solely a product of the human voice. The group, whose name means "Sunbeams", once collaborated with Frank Zappa. *17 Hippies* is a band mainly from Berlin that is known for its use of acoustic instruments and songs in several languages. Its popularity is greatest in Germany and France.

"Aquarela do Brasil" is one of the most famous Brazilian songs. It was written in 1939 by Ary Barroso and became internationally famous in the early 1940s via a Disney film since when it has been recorded by a very wide range of artists from Harry Belafonte to Kate Bush. In 2014 it had a new lease of life when British television company ITV used the version of the song by *Thiago Tomé* as the theme tune for its Brazilian football World Cup coverage. *Ilham al-Madfai *is an Iraqi guitarist, singer and composer. who synthesises Western guitar stylings with traditional Iraqi music. The strikingly beautiful song "Baghdad" has to my ears a resemblance to Randy Crawford's "Almaz" which intriguingly was written about a couple of Eritrean refugees. *Mory Kanté* is a vocalist and kora harpist of Guinean and Malian descent. He is best known for his 1987 hit "Yéké Yéké" which reached No 1 in Belgium, Finland, the Netherlands and Spain.


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> What?!…
> 
> *The Music of Papua New Guinea - *


The first one appears to be a sort of Caucasian reggae and it contains autotune. Both these things in my humble opinion need to be handled carefully not to sound simply like international "product". But it has a winning way about it. It could be a tourism ad what with the lifestyle it promotes. The second is perhaps a "do you want to venture over to the town for a bit of edginess?" Well, I managed to dine out in the part of Marseille which "Let's Go" advised every visitor to avoid and it was a very enjoyable evening, thank you.


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> *The Music of Papua New Guinea -*


I was sceptical but these aren't bad at all...….I rather like what is going on musically behind the rapping.

A definite vibe in both!


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> *The Music of Papua New Guinea - *


……..but I like these better. 

I still have some more of the above PNG delights to hear and fully intend to do so but thank you in the interim for the five posts from Shakira's Waka Waka to Haka and Haka. Good sporting references etc. etc.


----------



## Jacck

Phuru Runas - EXCELENTE


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> Mägo de Oz (Spanish for Wizard of Oz) are a Spanish folk metal band from Begoña, Madrid.
> 
> The band became well known for the strong Celtic feel to their music strengthened through their consistent usage of a violinist and flautist.


*All Hail the Rabble Rousers*

I was aware of this band but not enough to have been able to describe them with accuracy. The following posts provided clips from Mr Irish B*****d (Germany) and Greenland Whalefisheries (Norway). Both bands were entirely new to me. Clearly all of them are in the spirit of the Pogues (and to a lesser extent The Men They Couldn't Hang) as are several bands I do know fairly well including The Tossers, Flogging Molly and the Dropkick Murphys. I believe the latter were recently in the UK.

These sorts of bands have slightly different emphases and leanings, some being more overtly celtic or trad folk than others; some incorporating elements of metal or ska. I would also see something of a crossover with some of the bands I described earlier as "rabble rousers" which effectively means ones which create or created a special party atmosphere not dissimilar to that of a sports crowd. Les Negresses Vertes, Gogol Bordello and Mano Negra/Manu Chao are among those I would include in this category and indeed also the closer-to-the-mainstream-celtic rock way of the Saw Doctors.

I find this to be quite an interesting area. Perhaps counter-intuitively, given my often softer music preferences, the Pogues were the band I saw live the lost times. 13 times in all. They did, of course, predate slightly most of the above who as their various styles imply were largely successful from 1989 or the 1990s/2000s. One thing that especially stood out with them was their songwriting capacity which managed to combine the often ultra-romantic and poetic with a daredevil vibe.

I think the audiences at those gigs, well-oiled though they were, could genuinely have been described as a sort of social congregation. Somehow it all went beyond a mere concert experience. This was supported by the fact that there were also on those occasions traditional tunes. Clearly the Greenland Whalefisheries are named after just one of them. I feel so privileged for having been there for so many of the Pogues gigs, including no less than three (Mon, Tue, Thur) in one week of 1988 culminating in St Patrick's Night while somehow managing to go in to work on every morning afterwards.

None of this is to imply that I don't like the other bands. I like many of them a great deal. I have seen Manu Chao live and he was absolutely fantastic. I saw the Saw Doctors and Les Negresses Vertes live too, among others. There is something very special about the excitement such groups can produce and it is therefore not especially surprising to me that every so many years we get a few new ones. Having said as much, the way things are going musically in this part of the new century - not so good and I don't think it is all because of my age - we may have a longer wait until the next one.


----------



## Hiawatha

Jacck said:


> Phuru Runas - EXCELENTE


I like this - thank you.


----------



## Hiawatha

Ruby Hunter - Let My Children Be:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ojos de Brujo - Todo Tiende:


----------



## Hiawatha

Altan - A Bhean Udaí Thall:


----------



## Hiawatha

Kanda Bongo Man - Monie:


----------



## Hiawatha

Big Blue Ball - Altus Silva:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> Nolwenn Le Magueresse (born 28 September 1982 in Saint-Renan, Brittany, France), known by her stage name Nolwenn Leroy, is a French singer-songwriter, musician and voice actress.


New to me.

According to Wikipedia:_

"Leroy's music was studied for its neurological impact in geriatric populations. Researchers found that Leroy's recordings might have a more beneficial effect than other music, noting that: "the music of Nolwenn Leroy was found to be significantly superior to other music tested".

To describe the phenomenon they coined the term the Nolwenn Effect, saying: "the music of Nolwenn Leroy appears to have a different effect on brain-based modulation of gait and stance than other music tested to date".

Mozart and Dutch and French singers were tested; only Mozart and Leroy's music were specified. The U.S. study was completed in February 2008, but no substantial results appear to be published."_

I am not sure what to make of this.


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> *The Music of Papua New Guinea - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God! - I just inadvertently became the forum's resident authority on the music of Papua New Guinea! -
> 
> That's quite enough of that thank you very much - back to my own threads!


The first one is really excellent.

Thank you.

You are now indeed our Papua _and_ New Guinea expert.


----------



## Hiawatha

*Background on Some of the Artists - 5*

*Archie Roach *is an Australian singer-songwriter as well as a campaigner for the rights of Indigenous Australians. At the age of four, Roach and his sisters, along with the other Indigenous Australian children of the stolen generations, were forcibly removed from their family by Australian government agencies and then placed in an orphanage.

After two bad placements in foster care, Roach was fostered by Alex and Dulcie Cox, who were Scottish immigrants. Alex would sing traditional ballads and introduced Roach to guitar and keyboards. Roach said "He was a big influence on me - a good influence. I'll love him to the day I die." At 15, Roach was contacted by his natural sister, who told him their birth mother had just died. He spent the next 14 years on the streets, battling alcoholism.

Roach met his future wife, *Ruby Hunter*, at a Salvation Army drop-in centre when she was 16. In the late 1980s, Roach and Hunter formed a band, the Altogethers, with other Indigenous Australians. Roach wrote his first song, "Took the Children Away", which he performed on a local radio station in Melbourne and a current affairs show in 1988.

Australian musician Paul Kelly invited Roach to open his concert in 1989, where again he sang the song which tells the story of the Stolen Generations and his removal from his family. His performance was met with stunned silence, followed by shattering applause. Later enjoying a long music career, he has also won many human rights awards.

Hunter first performed in public in 1988 during a festival at Sydney's Bondi Pavilion where she sang "Proud, Proud Woman," the first song she wrote. In 1990, she wrote the autobiographical "Down City Streets", which was sung by Roach on his debut solo album Charcoal Lane as well as by her. In 1994, she became the first indigenous Australian woman to record a solo "rock" album, releasing her debut album Thoughts Within. She died in 2010.


----------



## Hiawatha

*Background on Some of the Artists - 6*

*Dub Colossus* is the vision of Nick Page - aka Dubulah. A prolific composer, guitarist, bass player and programmer, Nick started his music career with Mykaell Riley of Steel Pulse and has since worked with a long list of notable artists. In 1990 he formed Transglobal Underground with Tim Whelan and Hammid Man-Tu. and in 2006 he travelled to Addis Ababa to explore traditional Azmari styles, 60s Ethiopian pop, Ethiojazz, and 70s Jamaican dub reggae. Much as Ry Cooder had discovered many extraordinary musicians in Cuba before embarking on Buena Vista Social Club, Page came across some amazingly talented artists out of whom Dub Colossus was formed.

The track I posted was Tizita Dub. Tizita which means memory, "nostalgia" or "longing" is a very special type of song in Ethiopia. The term itself may serve as the name of a ballad performed in this style, or it can refer to the, qenet, musical mode, used in such songs. Western sources often compare tizita to the blues. However, arguably it is largely recognized for its repetitive hypnotic quality into which one has to sink fully for a full appreciation rather than simply listening to it. Other musical equivalent are the Portuguese Saudade, Assouf for the Tuareg people, or Dor in Romania. In Slovakia, the closest word is clivota or cnenie, and Sehnsucht is the closest in German.


----------



## Hiawatha

*Background on Some of the Artists - 7*

Since 1987, *Altan*, a group from Donegal in Northern Ireland have been pleasing audiences with their brand of Irish folk music. They have performed with a wide range of artists including Alison Krauss, Dolly Parton and Bonnie Raitt. *Ojos de Brujo* was a commercially successful nine-piece band from Barcelona who described their style in the early 2000s as "jipjop flamenkillo" as in hip-hop with a little flamenco. *Kanda Bongo Man* is a Congolese soukous music who much appealed to the late legendary British broadcaster John Peel. Diblo Dibala was one of several popular musicians who worked with him early in his career. KBB's form of soukous gave birth to the kwassa kwassa dance rhythm where the hips move back and forth while the hands move to follow the hips.

*Big Blue Ball* is an album by many artists which "grew from three recording weeks at Peter Gabriel's Real World Studios in the summers of 1991, 1992 and 1995. The group which included, among others, Sinead O'Connor, Joji Hirota, Papa Wemba and Natacha Atlas went under the same name. Gabriel who, of course, was originally in rock band Genesis, has been a champion of world music for much of his career. He co-founded the WOMAD festival in 1982 and has continued for decades to focus on producing and promoting world music through his Real World Records label. There are very few other people who so symbolically represent the significant efforts that commenced in the 1980s to promote world music and broaden its appeal, especially initially to western music audiences.


----------



## Hiawatha

Ten Pack 4

Guo Yue - Dragonfly:


----------



## Hiawatha

Toumani Diabate - Fantasie:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ali Akbar Khan - 'Alap in Misra Kafi:


----------



## Hiawatha

Astor Piazzolla - Libertango:


----------



## Hiawatha

Kodo Drummers - O-Daiko:


----------



## Hiawatha

King Sunny Ade and His African Beats - Ja Funmi:


----------



## Hiawatha

Dona Rosa - Gum Collector:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Copper Family - Spencer the Rover:


----------



## Hiawatha

Dobet Gnahore - Samahani:


----------



## Hiawatha

Sa DingDing - Alive (Sanskrit Mantra):


----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> *Background on Some of the Artists - 7*
> 
> Since 1987, *Altan*, a group from Donegal in Northern Ireland have been pleasing audiences with their brand of Irish folk music. They have performed with a wide range of artists including Alison Krauss, Dolly Parton and Bonnie Raitt. *Ojos de Brujo* was a commercially successful nine-piece band from Barcelona who described their style in the early 2000s as "jipjop flamenkillo" as in hip-hop with a little flamenco. *Kanda Bongo Man* is a Congolese soukous music who much appealed to the late legendary British broadcaster John Peel. Diblo Dibala was one of several popular musicians who worked with him early in his career. KBB's form of soukous gave birth to the kwassa kwassa dance rhythm where the hips move back and forth while the hands move to follow the hips.
> 
> *Big Blue Ball* is an album by many artists which "grew from three recording weeks at Peter Gabriel's Real World Studios in the summers of 1991, 1992 and 1995. The group which included, among others, Sinead O'Connor, Joji Hirota, Papa Wemba and Natacha Atlas went under the same name. Gabriel who, of course, was originally in rock band Genesis, has been a champion of world music for much of his career. He co-founded the WOMAD festival in 1982 and has continued for decades to focus on producing and promoting world music through his Real World Records label. There are very few other people who so symbolically represent the significant efforts that commenced in the 1980s to promote world music and broaden its appeal, especially initially to western music audiences.


Hiawatha, my friend, you've created a thread with legs - one that has the potential to last for years of exploration, enjoyment, and entertainment and for that you have my compliments and admiration.

You've embarked upon a process in which you've created informative and insightful analyses of the featured artists which do much to illuminate this music but if I may respectfully offer a suggestion I would like to offer the following advice which you are of course free to disregard if you so wish...

If you were to add hyperlinks leading back to the original post it would be easier to relate your information to the music itself.

This would be an example -



Hiawatha said:


> *Background on Some of the Artists - 7*
> 
> Since 1987, *Altan*, a group from Donegal in Northern Ireland have been pleasing audiences with their brand of Irish folk music. They have performed with a wide range of artists including Alison Krauss, Dolly Parton and Bonnie Raitt.
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/60650-world-music-song-day-16.html#post1639616


In order to do this you need to do the following (this advice is being offered not exclusively towards you but rather to anyone who might read this whether they be current or future members).

The Altan post is numbered 231 -

1.) Find the desired post and click on the post number which is located at the top right.

2.) The page will refresh and the post number will now be incorporated into the full URL address at the top of the page.

3.) Double click on the main page URL address (or swipe across) so that it is highlighted - then right click with your mouse to "Copy"...

4.) On the message section which contains icons for "Insert image" and "Insert Video" is a "globe" icon to the left entitled - "Link".

5.) Click on "Link" and a box will pop up with "http://" already placed within the box - This is important! - delete the "http://" which is in the box and replace it by pasting in the right-clicked "Copy" that you did on the main URL page.

6.) Click "Ok" and the hyperlink leading directly to the post will appear right in your text as you've seen in the Altan example.

I offer this as well-intentioned advice as it has been my experience that few if any people will actually take the time to wade through dozens of pages and hundreds of posts to track down the video that you're referencing. I can speak from experience as my attempts to find other examples did nothing but make me even more irritable than I already was which is saying a lot as I was already really pretty irritable to start with... :lol:

Best -

MJ


----------



## Hiawatha

Mollie John said:


> Hiawatha, my friend, you've created a thread with legs - one that has the potential to last for years of exploration, enjoyment, and entertainment and for that you have my compliments and admiration.
> 
> You've embarked upon a process in which you've created informative and insightful analyses of the featured artists which do much to illuminate this music but if I may respectfully offer a suggestion I would like to offer the following advice which you are of course free to disregard if you so wish...
> 
> If you were to add hyperlinks leading back to the original post it would be easier to relate your information to the music itself.
> 
> This would be an example -
> 
> In order to do this you need to do the following (this advice is being offered not exclusively towards you but rather to anyone who might read this whether they be current or future members).
> 
> The Altan post is numbered 231 -
> 
> 1.) Find the desired post and click on the post number which is located at the top right.
> 
> 2.) The page will refresh and the post number will now be incorporated into the full URL address at the top of the page.
> 
> 3.) Double click on the main page URL address (or swipe across) so that it is highlighted - then right click with your mouse to "Copy"...
> 
> 4.) On the message section which contains icons for "Insert image" and "Insert Video" is a "globe" icon to the left entitled - "Link".
> 
> 5.) Click on "Link" and a box will pop up with "http://" already placed within the box - This is important! - delete the "http://" which is in the box and replace it by pasting in the right-clicked "Copy" that you did on the main URL page.
> 
> 6.) Click "Ok" and the hyperlink leading directly to the post will appear right in your text as you've seen in the Altan example.
> 
> I offer this as well-intentioned advice as it has been my experience that few if any people will actually take the time to wade through dozens of pages and hundreds of posts to track down the video that you're referencing. I can speak from experience as my attempts to find other examples did nothing but make me even more irritable than I already was which is saying a lot as I was already really pretty irritable to start with... :lol:
> 
> Best -
> 
> MJ


I am not very tech savvy but will give it a try retrospectively on the posts that I have written. It seemed right to get the thread off to a flying start. Along with a range of other posts - others and mine - I have provided four blocks of ten links to convey and suggest to others the possible range. There will be a fifth and then they will come in lower volume, to use one of the favoured current phrases "going forward".

Consequently, commentary of this wide ranging kind - which sets the scene by way of illustration - will not be permanently necessary. It will be more a case of "as and when" with links to websites too where apt. But as I say I will when feeling brave try to address the posts hitherto as you have recommended.

Update:

No. I have tried this tonight but I'm afraid that I haven't got this worked out. : back to the status quo.


----------



## Jacck

Sergei Smetanin - Tsyganochka


----------



## Hiawatha

The Kutis

Fela Kuti - Water No Get Enemy:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fela_Kuti


----------



## Hiawatha

Femi Kuti - One People One World:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Femi_Kuti


----------



## Hiawatha

Seun Kuti & Egypt 80 - Black Times (feat. Carlos Santana):






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seun_Kuti


----------



## Hiawatha

*Background on Some of the Artists - 8*

*King Sunny Adé* is a singer-songwriter and instrumentalist in the West African musical style jùjú. A member of the Nigerian royal family, he was one of the first African musicians to gain international success (1970s onwards) and has been called one of the most influential musicians of all time. *Dobet Gnahore* is a singer with a political conscience from Côte d'Ivoire and came to fame early in the first decade of the 2000s with the CD "Ano Neko". Still only 36, she continues to be a rising world music star.

Of all the Indian classical musicians, *Ali Akbar Khan* was one of the most influential in popularising that music in the West. He was a Hindustani of the Maihar gharana, known for his virtuosity in playing the sarod, and the composer of film scores. *Astor Piazzolla* was an Argentine tango composer, bandoneon player, and arranger who could also equally be placed in classical and . popular music. He revolutionized the traditional tango into a new style, nuevo tango. Perhaps best known for 1974's "Libertango", that composition has been successfully covered by many artists including Sharon Shannon and Kirsty MacColl.

The Malian kora player *Toumani Diabate*, the son of Sidiki who recorded the first kora album in 1970, has been well known to Western audiences since the late 1980s. However, it was arguably the 1999 album "New Ancient Strings" which took him into the premier league. His collaborations with other artists have been wide-ranging from US blues musician Taj Mahal to the Icelandic pop singer Björk. *Kodō* is a professional taiko drumming troupe which while based on Sado Island, Japan has already made 4,000 international appearances. You can read about the history and other aspects of taiko drumming here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiko


----------



## Hiawatha

*Background on Some of the Artists - 9*

*Dona Rosa *is among Portugal's traditional fado music's most notable characters. Born in 1957, she spent her early life in grinding poverty. Rendered blind by a serious case of meningitis at the age of four, her prospects were slim. Her family, whose main income was begging, was able to provide her with some education, offering literacy in both written word and folk music of Portugal. When she came of age, Rosa travelled to Lisbon, where she earned her way begging among the city's blind and homeless. The day came when she learned she could survive much better singing in the streets. Accompanying herself with a triangle given to her by a friend, she performed the folkloric fado repertoire she'd grown up hearing.

In 1999 a Viennese producer was charged with finding a fado singer for a special production to be filmed in Marrakesh. He had seen Rosa performing in Lisbon years before and went to great pains to contact her with the invitation that would change her life. Her debut record, "Dona Rosa", was released in 2000, featuring guests like accordionist Ricardo Dias and the Bulgarian Voices Angelite. Rosa's powerful, haunting voice captured the attention of listeners all over the world. A follow-up record, "Segredos", was released in 2003. Her 2007 release "Alma Livre" featured some of Portugal's most famous musicians.

Of all the English folk groups, *The Copper Family* are perhaps the most traditional. They are a family of singers of unaccompanied English folk song who have passed down music from generation to generation at least since the mid to late 1800s. Originally from Rottingdean, a village near Brighton, Sussex, they have been described as "the first family of English roots music, vital to its history and a frame of reference for the new generation that is reviving a tradition of earthy, hard edged story based music."


----------



## Hiawatha

*Background on Some of the Artists - 10*

*Guo Yue *is a virtuoso of the dizi, the Chinese bamboo flute, and the bawu, the Chinese free reed pipe. He was born in Beijingand as a young boy experienced the Cultural Revolution. In 1982 Yue left China and studied the silver flute at the Guildhall School of Music. He currently lives in London, recording for Peter Gabriel's Real World label, as well as performing at Womad where I first saw him in 1999 alongside the Japanese musician Joji Hirota. It was one of the most moving and memorable afternoons I ever experienced. His other love is cooking and he often combines cookery with flute playing at his concerts.

Yue has also written a book ""Music, Food and Love". It tells the story of the Chinese Cultural Revolution through the eyes of a musical child. Yue had very little schooling, but an instinctive love of music, nature and cooking enabled him to find a means of self-expression at a time when individuality was suppressed. In the book and his music, he recounts his childhood before and during the Revolution in sensual detail, evoking the colours, smells, tastes and sounds of a world that no longer exists. Among the most moving passages are those written about his mother, from whom he was separated during the Revolution.

*Sa Dingding* is a Chinese singer and songwriter of mixed Han Chinese and Mongol ancestry who also plays traditional instruments such as the guzheng and morin Khuu. She sings in Mandarin Chinese, Sanskrit, Standard Tibetan and an imaginary self-created language to evoke the emotions in her songs. Formally described as a folk singer, her commercial pop and dance style which has included being remixed by engineer Paul Oakenfold has led from time to time to her being called the Chinese Madonna.


----------



## Hiawatha

Calypsonians

Lord Kitchener - London Is the Place for Me:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_Kitchener_(calypsonian)


----------



## Hiawatha

Lord Pretender - Never Ever Worry:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_Pretender


----------



## Hiawatha

Lord Beginner - Victory Test Match:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_Beginner


----------



## Hiawatha

The Last of the Five Ten Packs

Jimmy Little - Life's What You Make It:


----------



## Hiawatha

Cachao - Malanga Amarilla:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ba Cissoko - Maïmouna:


----------



## Hiawatha

Rinken Band - Kuganimichihushi:


----------



## Hiawatha

Manu Dibango - Soul Makossa:


----------



## Hiawatha

Gotan Project - Queremos Paz:


----------



## Hiawatha

Franco and TPOK Jazz - Soki Odefi Zongisa:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ravi Shankar - Evening Raga:


----------



## Hiawatha

Baaba Maal - Miskineebe:


----------



## Hiawatha

Le Mystere des Voix Bulgares' - Kalimankou Denkou (The Evening Gathering):


----------



## Hiawatha

*Background on Some of the Artists - 11*

*Cachao *was born Israel López Valdés in 1918 and lived until nearly 90. He was a Cuban double bassist and composer but far more importantly he was the co-creator of the mambo and a master of the descarga which are improvised jam sessions. Throughout his career he performed and recorded in a variety of music styles ranging from classical music - he was classically trained and had worked in orchestras under, among others, Stravinsky, von Karajan and Villa-Lobos - to salsa. An exile in the United States from the 1960s, he only achieved international fame following a career revival in the 1990s.

The stunningly beautiful "*Le Mystère des Voix Bulgares*" was a compilation album of slightly modern arrangements of Bulgarian folk songs featuring, among others, the Bulgarian State Radio & Television Female Vocal Choir and the soloist Yanka Rupkina. It was the result of fifteen years of work by Swiss ethnomusicologist and producer Marcel Cellier and was released as early as 1975. But it wasn't until 1986 when Ivo Watts-Russell, the founder of the UK 4AD label, who had been introduced to the choir from a third or fourth generation audio cassette lent to him by Peter Murphy, the singer from the band Bauhaus, tracked down the original recordings and re-released it. Following much international success, several additional albums followed from a group who became widely known by the same name as the first album.

*Jimmy Little* was an early Australian Aboriginal musician with a stunningly long career commencing in 1951. Originally influenced by Nat King Cole and Jim Reeves, his gospel song "Royal Telephone" sold over 75,000 copies in 1963 but his most popular album was "Messenger" in 1999 during a period when he was covering songs by then contemporary artists. The extraordinary *Rinken Band* are from the Okinawan Islands, North Japan. They helped popularize that region's traditional music from 1985 onwards, when their first hit, "Arigatou" was released. Oddly, in view of their heritage though not so much in terms of their era, I find that there is a very slight similarity between their style and that of the Icelandic band the Sugarcubes out of whom came Bjork. Information about Okinawan music is in this Wikipedia entry:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okinawan_music


----------



## Hiawatha

*Background on Some of the Artists - 12*

*Manu Dibango* is a Cameroonian musician and song-writer who plays saxophone and vibraphone. He developed a musical style fusing jazz, funk, and traditional Cameroonian music. He was a member of the seminal Congolese rumba group, African Jazz and has collaborated with a very wide range of artists including Herbie Hancock, Sly and Robbie, Eliades Ochoa and Ladysmith Black Mambazo, But he is best known for his 1972 single "Soul Makossa" which enjoyed international success and to some in the UK for a brief voyage into disco. The Guinean band *Ba Cissoko* was created in 1999. Mostly it featured five members who played the traditional Kora harp, percussion instruments and bass. Their sound has been described as "West Africa meets Jimi Hendrix". However, they are also highly capable of a lighter approach and the description is not wholly representative of their range. 1999 was also the year when *Gotan Project* were formed. While they are of French origins, their interest is in the Argentinian tango to which they add samples, beats, and breaks. Their music has often been adapted for television and film.

To seek to describe *Ravi Shankar* in just a few sentences would be an injustice so I won't do. Suffice it to say at least for now that as a Bengali Indian musician and a composer of Hindustani classical music, he was the best-known proponent of the sitar in the second half of the 20th century and influenced many other musicians throughout the world. The other two links also feature highly significant musicians. OK Jazz, later renamed *TPOK Jazz*, that is, Tout Puissant Orchestre Kinshasa, the "all-powerful Kinshasa orchestra", was a soukous band established in 1956 in what was then Belgian Congo. At one time it had more than 50 members. It was one of the two giants of Congolese music alongside Grand Kalle & l'African Jazz and featured many prominent musicians including in the 1970s the great Sam Mangwana. But mostly it is associated with the legendary *Franco* who not only often fronted it but was known for his mastery of rumba, nicknamed the "Sorcerer of the Guitar" for the fluidity of his playing and as its co-founder viewed as an originator of the modern Congolese sound. The group was consistently active until the mid 1990s.

Last but not least to *Baaba Maal* who is a Senegalese singer, guitarist and percussionist who was born in 1953 and is one of his country's most famous and internationally successful musicians. He was expected to follow in his father's profession and become a fisherman. However, under the influence of his lifelong friend and family gawlo, blind guitarist Mansour Seck, Maal devoted himself to learning music from his mother and his school's headmaster. He went on to study music at the university in Dakar before leaving for postgraduate studies in France. Among his earlier fairly traditional work with Seck is the 1989 album "Djam Leelii" which is featured in the book "1001 Albums You Must Hear Before You Die". But arguably he is best known for fusion. In his 1994 "Firin' in Fouta"album, he used ragga, salsa and Breton harp music to create a popular sound that launched the careers of Positive Black Soul, a group of rappers, and led to the formation of Afro Celt Sound System. "Nomad Soul" in 1998 featured, among others, Brian Eno.


----------



## Hiawatha

Ernest Ranglin - Eb @ Noon:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernest_Ranglin


----------



## Hiawatha

Monty Alexander - No Woman No Cry:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Alexander


----------



## Hiawatha

The Esso Trinidad Steel Band - I Want You Back:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esso_Trinidad_Steel_Band


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Duncan

Formed in 1979, *Herbs* are a New Zealand reggae vocal group and the 11th inductee into the New Zealand Music Hall of Fame. In 1986, the song "Slice of Heaven" with Dave Dobbyn reached number one on both the New Zealand and Australian charts.


----------



## Hiawatha

Blick Bassy - Ngwa, 2019:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blick_Bassy


----------



## Hiawatha

Liniker e os Caramelows - Intimidade, 2019:






https://nnfestival.org.uk/whats-on/liniker-e-os-caramelows/


----------



## Hiawatha

Olcay Bayır - Yar Dedi, 2019:






https://www.alartemag.be/en/en-cult...ew-life-into-anatolias-rich-musical-heritage/


----------



## Hiawatha

BCUC featuring Saul Williams - Isivunguvungu, 2019:






https://www.roughtrade.com/gb/music/bcuc-bantu-continua-uhuru-consciousness-the-healing


----------



## Hiawatha

Zydeco

Buckwheat Zydeco - Hey Good Lookin':


----------



## Hiawatha

Clifton Chenier - 'Zydeco Sant Pas Sale:





'


----------



## Hiawatha

Sarah Savoy and the Francadians - Parlez Nous a Boire:


----------



## Hiawatha

Eddie LeJeune - Jolie Blon:


----------



## Hiawatha

Jean Knight - My Toot Toot:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mama Rosin - Le Pistolet:


----------



## Hiawatha

Lil Nathan and the Zydeco Big Timers - That L'Argent:


----------



## Jacck

Україна. «Hej, Sokoły!». Слава Козакам!


----------



## Jacck

Kupředu levá - one of the communist propaganda songs of Czechoslovakia


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one sounds pretty authentic


----------



## Hiawatha

Three very interesting contributions from you, Jacck and Kjetil Heggelund, for which many thanks.


----------



## Hiawatha

Orchestra Baobab - Fayinkounko:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orchestra_Baobab

http://orchestrabaobab.com/


----------



## Hiawatha

Spokes Mashiyane And His All Star Flutes - Banjo Special:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spokes_Mashiyane


----------



## Hiawatha

Yoshida Brothers - Kodo:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoshida_Brothers


----------



## Hiawatha

Ros Sereysothea - Chnam Oun Dop-Pram Muy:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ros_Serey_Sothea


----------



## Hiawatha

Verasy - It Smells of Thyme:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verasy


----------



## Hiawatha

Ayarkhaan - Dedication to the Blacksmiths' Patron:






http://elen-music.com/portfolio/ayarkhaan/


----------



## Hiawatha

Mina - Se Telefonando:

(Ennio Morricone)






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mina_(Italian_singer)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ennio_Morricone


----------



## Hiawatha

Vesevo - Madonna delle Grazie:






http://www.italianworldbeat.com/listing/vesevo/


----------



## Hiawatha

Alan Lomax Recordings:

Balletto-Annual Festival of Reggio Calabria

1940s/1950s

Tarantella:


----------



## Hiawatha

Negro Prison Blues & Songs

Jumpin' Judy:


----------



## Hiawatha

Letterkenny, Co. Donegal, Ireland, February 1951

Kitty Gallagher - Coinnleach Glas an Fhómhair:


----------



## Hiawatha

Djouba Dancing

Carrefour DuFort/Kalfou Difó, Haiti, 1936-37:


----------



## Hiawatha

"Now Coming From a Different Hemisphere"

Transglobal Underground - Temple Head:


----------



## Hiawatha

Afro Celt Sound System - Deep Channel:


----------



## Hiawatha

The Imagined Village - Cold Haily Rainy Night:


----------



## Hiawatha

Oregon -The Silence of a Candle:


----------



## Hiawatha

Sun City Girls - Cineraria Blue:


----------



## Hiawatha

Antibalas - Si, Se Puede:


----------



## Hiawatha

Oi Va Voi - 7 Brothers (Hefner Remix):


----------



## Hiawatha

Mahala Raï Banda vs. Shantel - Mahalageasca - Bucovina Dub:


----------



## Hiawatha

Konono No 1 - Lufuala Ndonga:


----------



## Hiawatha

Einstürzende Neubauten - Sehnsucht:


----------



## Hiawatha

Spaccanapoli - Vesuvio:


----------



## Hiawatha

Beirut - Nantes:


----------



## Hiawatha

Seu Jorge - Space Oddity:


----------



## Hiawatha

Rizwan and Muazzam Ali Khan - Sakal Ban:


----------



## Hiawatha

Aamir Khan - Dekho 2000:


----------



## Hiawatha

Kishore Kumar - Zindagi ek Safar hai Suhana (Yodel):


----------



## Hiawatha

Arsenal - Bolero:


----------



## Hiawatha

Dice The Boss - But Officer:


----------



## Hiawatha

Lijadu Sisters - Come On Home:


----------



## Hiawatha

Magic System- Premier Gaou:


----------



## Hiawatha

Bump....it's back to the main thread I started!

What's the word?

Africa Express - 'Johannesburg'

Ft. Gruff Rhys, (he's a card isn't he), Morena Leraba, Radio 123, Sibot (2019):


----------



## Hiawatha

Prompts memories of the Salif Keita albums of the late 1980s etc.

Kanazoé Orkestra - Dounia (2019):






Like this one, albeit beautifully synthed:

Salif Keita - Yada (late 1980s):


----------



## Hiawatha

Just from Glastonbury and Lollapalooza, as great musically as all the cultural hype (which dare I say is not always the case in these scenarios). Liniker is the real deal, in my humble opinion. True stardom awaits.

Liniker e os Caramelows - Intimidade (2019):






What is key with this artist is the absolute placing in the history of Brazilian music. There has probably not been a higher profile example of it in over a decade. And the last belonged to a member of a dynasty.

Bebel Gilberto - Cada Beijo (2004):


----------



## Hiawatha

And how it was:

Franco & le T.P.O.K Jazz - Toyeba Yo (1975):






I was in the second year of secondary school, my ears full of the chart music of the time. Hardly not privileged musically. Would I have wanted to go to Africa one day? For sure, why not? By the late 1980s with the Four Brothers and the Bhundu Boys, I would have been very keen. As things transpired, the furthest I ever ventured was Greece. These days. No. All that illness requiring hospitals. All the poverty. All the heat. All the violence. I have been intimidated into submission as required by mis-managers.

Trends matter. What was good for western music in the 1970s was good for music worldwide. We just never heard theirs. But our media was different then. You could view other places purely through the happy prism of music. Now it constantly reminds us of knives and guns and how after 50 we are going to drop dead at any moment even in London. Truth has changed but not that much. It is the media which has become a terrifying leech. I'm not so sure we should be doing media now, should we? Just turn it off.


----------



## Hiawatha

Farewell to the father of Bossa Nova:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-48894651


----------



## Jacck

Masumi Hara (原マスミ) ~ Blue Night (青い夜)


----------



## Hiawatha

Johnny Clegg - Public Memorial Service:






https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-49011161


----------



## SanAntone

*Classical music from Iran - Great masters of the setar - Hossein Alizadeh* (حسین علیزاده)


----------



## jcofer

No one has mentioned my favorite, 3 Mustaphas 3:

Awara Hoon


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

*Estrella Morente - Soleá*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Jay

[video]


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Luchesi

SanAntone said:


>


Hi. I wonder if you know that your privacy settings are turned on. You probably do, but I can't find how we would be alerted to this, in this new TC app.


----------

